# free graphic t-shirt design programs?



## BuyMyT

Ok, get reay to laugh, I only have access to MS paint, and everything looks like crap. are there any decent FREE downloads programs out there?


----------



## Rodney

*Re: design program*

The ones at gimp.org and inkscape.org are both free.


----------



## BuyMyT

*Re: free design program?*

awesome, thanks. Hehe, I am sure to be back with questions about them.

P.s. Rodney, after reading many posts in the past two days, you are a very helpful dude. kudos to you my man.


----------



## prometheus

*Re: free design program?*

He is the man. Not only is he the owner, but he is also a client.


----------



## MrScreenPrint

*of the T-Club for men? np*







prometheus said:


> He is the man. Not only is he the owner, but he is also a client.


----------



## m26gil

*Re: free design program?*

Take a look at Pixia at introducing Pixia it's a free graphics program with similar features to Photoshop.


----------



## drakesis

*Re: free design program?*

inkscape is a good free alternative to Illustrator & Coreldraw.


----------



## chezyd

How do I download the free grapic design program???


----------



## Rodney

chezyd said:


> How do I download the free grapic design program???


Visit the websites listed in the 2nd post above and follow the instructions there 

You can also use Welcome to Aviary which is an online graphic design application that handles both raster and vector formats


----------



## n1s9525

Hey Man Really apreciate the info, it was really helpfull


----------



## muzembe

I have just downloaded inkscape it looks really good, could you please tell how to seperate a picture into different colours.
Thank you


----------



## Rodney

muzembe said:


> I have just downloaded inkscape it looks really good, could you please tell how to seperate a picture into different colours.
> Thank you


Here's a couple of articles that show how to do color separations in inkscape:

http://inkscapetutorials.net/blog/?p=3


----------



## bigluelok

wow i didnt know there were that many free programs.


----------



## SirKyanite

Inkscape all the way..


----------



## awesome259

I really like GIMP.org. It's easy and free! It was intially recommended from staff at Cafepress.com. Which by the way is a great place to upload, print or even sell your designs! 
______________
Karol 
TShirtDesignSoftware.org


----------



## flashman

I use Inkscape regularly and it does a great job on fitting the text to a specific path as well as allowing use of vector graphics.


----------



## stabone76

nevermind my post, the software i thought i found was just something that linked you to a website to build with their software, and then you had to order through them, was nothing you could save to your computer, just their website. If you want to try it anyway, check it out on download.com, just good the relevant words and you will find it

Tony


----------



## hurriup

design-shirt said:


> I recommend the web's best graphic design and painting software:
> 
> Fatpaint.com
> 
> Its the best free software for making t-shirt designs.


 
It seems to be "free" to make a design, but then all printing onto products is done thru their company -- that doesn't really seem like a "free" program....


----------



## 135367

I purchased 600,000 clip art designs and have had good results. The clipcart was less than $60 at Office Depot. Some of the art needs to be manipulated in Corel or Photoshop. I also use some of the designs for vinyl graphics.


----------



## hurriup

thanks for info


----------



## kollide762

flashman said:


> I use Inkscape regularly and it does a great job on fitting the text to a specific path as well as allowing use of vector graphics.


 Inkscape has also been great to me.


----------



## bunidaju97

Does anyone know how to do the color seperation using gimp?


----------



## namakuide

Yups ... i agree, gimp and inkscape is a great free tools for making t shirts design


----------



## urotskie

BUYING - tshirt design. mock me. send some private message and submit your design and your price


----------



## Seen Advertising

Hi,

I only use fruit of the loom shirts, they have an online shirt uploader, its very useful to showcase sample shirt to client, or let your client upload their design and email to you. Very good to see how shirt will look before production.
uploadYourLogo


hope that helps.

JAMES


----------

